# South Australian Speedcubers



## TomWood (Apr 4, 2012)

I know there is a thread looking for SA cubers but its three years old and I'm wondering how many of you are still out there or new? Even if you're in Australia not just SA where are you all haha


----------



## aronpm (Apr 4, 2012)

hi
adelaide


----------



## InTheFade (Apr 4, 2012)

Howdy
Brisbane

(I can be concise too)


----------



## ottozing (Apr 4, 2012)

im in canberra. im like literally the only (decently fast) cuber in canberra.


----------



## Dene (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm a New Zealander in Melbourne. I'm pretty much the only decently fast cuber here as well.


----------



## TomWood (Apr 4, 2012)

wow this many replies already haha didnt expect that! Yay people from SA and AUS! What are your times like? Ive known how to solve for about three years but only took on F2L for about a year and 2 look OLL and PLL for a couple months and now Full PLL for maybe a month and have only memorized half. So im extremely unfinished haha but I'm getting mid to late 30's which I'm happy with at the moment.

Heaps good! Live near the city?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 4, 2012)

Dene said:


> I'm pretty much the only decently fast cuber here as well.



"Here" as in New Zealand, you mean? Cos there are many faster Melbourners too. 

Just sayin.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 4, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> "Here" as in New Zealand, you mean? Cos there are many faster Melbourners too.
> 
> Just sayin.


 
lol i think he was joking


----------



## kirtpro (Apr 4, 2012)

greetings from Sydney


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello, I'm from South Australia in the Adelaide Plains. (Which is around 100 km north of Adelaide from where I live) 

Averaging just over 14 and a half seconds.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 4, 2012)

i average about 3-4 seconds on 2x2, 15 seconds on 3x3, and about a minuite on 4x4.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 4, 2012)

ottozing said:


> im in canberra. im like literally the only (decently fast) cuber in canberra.


 
No that's be figuratively.


ottozing said:


> i average about 3-4 seconds on 2x2, 15 seconds on 3x3, and about a minuite on 4x4.


Wow pro! Move to Adelaide and maybe TC will care.


----------



## Florian (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm probably the fastest german cuber in Melbourne and in Australia.
3x3 11.5ish
4x4 50ish
5x5 1:25ish
6x6 4:ish


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm in Melbourne, average about 23 seconds on the 3x3, practically pooped myself when I met Felix 
I aim to sub 20 until the next Melb comp


----------



## aronpm (Apr 4, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I'm in Melbourne, average about 23 seconds on the 3x3, practically pooped myself when I met Felix
> I aim to sub 20 until the next Melb comp


 
since you spelt it wrong in both your post and signature: it's Feliks, not not Felix


----------



## TomWood (Apr 4, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> No that's be figuratively.
> *
> Wow pro! Move to Adelaide and maybe TC will care.*


*
*

??????


----------



## talor.roberts (Sep 7, 2012)

Below is a Facebook group that I made:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/351008104986886/edit/

for South Australian speedcubers. Thought it might be a good idea so that we could eventually arrange meetups/competitions etc.


----------



## Nick4nick6 (Oct 23, 2015)

I live in Syd.


----------

